# what the heck does y litter or k litter mean?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Just wondering if someone can explain to me what it means when you hear someone say they have a pup from a y or k or any letter litter


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

This is just an easier way for breeders to identify the litter. The first litter would be "A", second litter would be "B", instead of using the sire and dam's names to identify the litter. They say, these pups are from our K litter, and then you can go to their site and look for the K litter and then identify the parents.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Tihannah said:


> This is just an easier way for breeders to identify the litter. The first litter would be "A", second litter would be "B", instead of using the sire and dam's names to identify the litter. They say, these pups are from our K litter, and then you can go to their site and look for the K litter and then identify the parents.


Now I get it thank you:hammer:


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

It also means that all the A litters have register names that start with A, all B pups have names tat start with b... and goes on.

If I heard of a Bali Von Something pup and a Bobby Von Something (and they are no 10 years apart) I automatically assume both pups not only came from the same breeder but also are full brothers.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Catu said:


> It also means that all the A litters have register names that start with A, all B pups have names tat start with b... and goes on.
> 
> If I heard of a Bali Von Something pup and a Bobby Von Something (and they are no 10 years apart) I automatically assume both pups not only came from the same breeder but also are full brothers.


Either that or they are 28 litters apart. (27?)


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Either that or they are 28 litters apart. (27?)


Like she said...and they are not 10 years apart 

Hopefully they aren't having 27 or 28 litters a years, but there are breeders that do that I suppose.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That doesn't always work since some countries have one letter per year so Bali and Bob vom Special Kennel may have been born the same year yet are not related at all.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

lhczth said:


> That doesn't always work since some countries have one letter per year so Bali and Bob vom Special Kennel may not be related at all.


that is new for me. You learn something every day.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This used to be true in Belgium. Don't know if they have changed it or not.


----------

